# Cleaning Tank With Tiny Fry In It



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hi all...again.  just wondering how to clean a tank with tiny baby fry in it. just found 2 this afternoon. i think my red tail black shark ate the others 
should i use a syphon? theyre staying at the bottom, so im afraid ill suck them up....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have thousands of cleaner shrimp fry ........ 
I dont worrie too much about it as i have to do water changes .
I put a sock over mine ........when i do the shrimp tank i do the same .
I get the water in a bucket then go with turkey baster if i see any i put back in the tank .
Good luck!!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

What I do is I open up my filter and insert my siphon water from there.

Or if you want to suck up the poop, use a air tube to siphon out the water slowly.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's a link DIY article with pics. I wrote a while back. Its simple involves most things you have in your house already and works like a charm. 

http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2368


----------

